# Victory Arrows In Ontario?



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Who here in Ontario is a dealer, better yet, a stocking dealer of Victory arrow shafts and components?


----------



## Zey (Jan 27, 2009)

Priester.... anytime now should be answering this one....


----------



## MikePal (Mar 2, 2009)

Moparmatty said:


> Who here in Ontario is a dealer, better yet, a stocking dealer of Victory arrow shafts and components?


I saw them for the first time at the 'Grunt & Gobbler' in Carleton Place. Nice looking arrow, I'm going to pick up x3 the next time I'm there and give them a try out.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

PM XTRMN8R he heads up their shooting staff here .....


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

I saw them at Lifetime sports in Sudbury and Wilderness up in
North Bay
Any dealer that deals with North Silva can order Victory arrows and
components.

Brian


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

I stock the V3 & V6 both regular and HV shafts . V22 & Xringers I'd have to order. Don't know if that helps you out.


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

canuck10-56 said:


> I stock the V3 & V6 both regular and HV shafts . V22 & Xringers I'd have to order. Don't know if that helps you out.


Where are you located? How much per dozen for the arrows? And how much would you charge to ship within Ont.?


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

*nice*

Does anyone have a price on these victory arrows? What the price for 12?


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*bow shop*

I don't think the bow shop stocks them anymore.. they might be able to order some though.. give them a shout.. if they sell somewhere them they probably can order some.. they are a big North Silva client. They do mail order too..

Gilles


----------

